# Fox Shows On Thursday



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Game 7 of the WS is in the guide. I don't know if all (any) of us will get updated guide data if game 7 isn't played (either due a Yankees win in game 6or a weather cancellation)

People watching Th fox shows (including Fringe) should double check tomorrow.

November is sweeps, Fox has said they'll run new episodes if there isn't a game 7.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

lew said:


> ...November is sweeps, Fox has said they'll run new episodes if there isn't a game 7.


That surprises me a bit since many folks would be thrown off by the program guide info...seems like they'd lose quite a few viewers.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Fox promises us a new Bones and Fringe if no baseball.

http://www.fox.com/schedule.htm?src=home_page_see_full_schedule


----------



## SorenTodd (May 26, 2009)

Is it supposed to rain either tonight or tomorrow in the Bronx?

But yeah, Futon Critic mentioned in the listings section that Bones and Fringe are new if there is no game #7.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I suspect somebody like Zap2It or some other TV listing service will be updated right after the game is over. (If Philadelphia wins, this is moot.)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

If New York wins, probably a good idea to force a call tomorrow afternoon...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

New York is winning.

Never thought I'd be saying this, but go Yankees! I want me some Fringe!


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> New York is winning.
> 
> Never thought I'd be saying this, but go Yankees! I want me some Fringe!


Reminds me of the post on Twitter from YankeeNation:

Lots of Twitterers rooting for the Yankees just so they can get back to watching their normal shows.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/5434893870


----------



## taronga (Nov 16, 2006)

Yankees Win Series, Rescue Thursday Night TV
http://www.ridiculopathy.com/news_detail.php?id=2432


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

I wonder if/when the guide data will be updated. I just phoned home and it still lists MLB on Fox tonight. Sigh. I'm impatient and may not be home, so I set up a 2hr manual recording to get Bones and Fringe.

Thanks for the heads up about baseball.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

It's in the data, at least for my Series 3.


----------



## Rolow (Jun 1, 2004)

My tivo HD made a connection at 6:39 am Arizona time and it did not update the guide. I just forced a connection and the guide updated. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

Our guide data didn't update either. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## tonestert (Nov 15, 2007)

Rolow said:


> I just forced a connection and the guide updated. Thanks for the reminder.


How do you do that ? I tried restarting my Tivo but the guide did not update.


----------



## djwilso (Dec 23, 2006)

tonestert said:


> How do you do that ? I tried restarting my Tivo but the guide did not update.


Press TiVo button
Choose *Messages & Settings*
Choose *Settings*
Choose *Phone & Network*
Choose *Connect to the TiVo Service Now*

And once it has started, you can continue watching TV and it will update in the background.


----------

